# Throttlestop i5 8250u max tdp is weird



## c300g97 (Jun 6, 2021)

Hi guys, i'm using this software to help alleviate the throttling to some degree, in fact it will always throttle (Acer Aspire A515-51G) but with throttlestop it goes to 2.6ghz, without it to 1.6ghz...
Now i've understood that the issue here is MAX TDP, and that is reported to be 26.6w (?) , this is so weird, in fact when the cpu reaches that amount it will throttle, is there any way to raise it up to 30w?


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 6, 2021)

Your screenshot does not show any throttling in progress. Your CPU hit a maximum of 26.6W. Run a ThrottleStop log file so it is easier to see what is going on.

Include a screenshot with Limit Reasons open while throttling is in progress.

Make sure you have checked the FIVR - Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits option. This can prevent some types of power limit throttling. Post screenshots of the TPL and FIVR windows so I can see how you have ThrottleStop setup.



c300g97 said:


> it will always throttle


Some laptops have throttling schemes that cannot be fixed. Some will set power limits internally that cannot be set higher. Acer is known to do this on some of their laptops.


----------



## c300g97 (Jun 7, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Your screenshot does not show any throttling in progress. Your CPU hit a maximum of 26.6W. Run a ThrottleStop log file so it is easier to see what is going on.
> 
> Include a screenshot with Limit Reasons open while throttling is in progress.
> 
> ...


Hi !
Thanks for your reply, and yes i saw the data in the wrong way...
I have my throttlestop already setup following an online guide regarding the i5 8250u , such as -0.85Mv undervolt and TPL tweaking , but sadly it didn't work , temps were a little bit lower (like 2°-5°C) and throttle was still happening, as soon as the cpu hits 80°C but the program says that POWER-PL1 is the limit, thus i understand that there is nothing i can really do, because ACER bios must have locked it, i've tried also updating the bios to 2.02a (latest one), but besides upgrading the microcode and security stuff, it didn't obviously remove or fix any throttling issue.
I guess , this is pretty much it for this notebook.


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 7, 2021)

c300g97 said:


> following an online guide


I have seen more bad advice and bad guides than good guides. If you need help, post pictures of how you have ThrottleStop setup and attach a log file while gaming so I can see how your laptop is performing. 



c300g97 said:


> i understand that there is nothing i can really do


Without seeing your setup or any data, it is impossible to know if that is true or not.


----------



## c300g97 (Jun 9, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> I have seen more bad advice and bad guides than good guides. If you need help, post pictures of how you have ThrottleStop setup and attach a log file while gaming so I can see how your laptop is performing.
> 
> 
> Without seeing your setup or any data, it is impossible to know if that is true or not.


Hi! Thanks again for replyng, i couldn't get back here in the last 24hours, anyhow i'll post all of my screens, and later tonight some gaming logs...
Only thing i've noticed, is that without "Speedshift" the core clock will go down faster, and as low as 1.6ghz, enabling this though locks the core clock to 2600mhz when the power limit kicks in, and it stays there causing better performances..


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 9, 2021)

The 8250U has a 15W TDP limit and Acer has decided to enforce that limit. ThrottleStop cannot be used to fix this limitation.

Here is how a similar Lenovo C930 performs. It also has a low power 8th Gen U series CPU but Lenovo left the power limits unlocked.
Big difference in full load CPU speed and power consumption. It only throttles when it gets too hot. No power limit throttling. 






In the TPL window I would set both PL1 and PL2 to 44W. Setting PL1 to 90W is not going to accomplish anything because long term, your Acer laptop is going to reduce this internally to 15W. It is what it is.


----------



## c300g97 (Jun 9, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> The 8250U has a 15W TDP limit and Acer has decided to enforce that limit. ThrottleStop cannot be used to fix this limitation.
> 
> Here is how a similar Lenovo C930 performs. It also has a low power 8th Gen U series CPU but Lenovo left the power limits unlocked.
> Big difference in full load CPU speed and power consumption. It only throttles when it gets too hot. No power limit throttling.
> ...


Yes, i did that and turned SpeedShift to "64", my cpu doesn't drop under 2700 now, good enough for most games, the gpu also is the limit in every single game, i guess Acer knew it, but i'd loved to have a bios option to remove some tdp limits


----------

